# Can't Find 'PVC' for Guide-On Posts



## RivRunR (Jul 20, 2010)

The PVC on my guide-on posts is cracked in several places, and I'd like to replace it with the same type of PVC that's on there now...which is *NOT* schedule 40 PVC like you can get from Lowe's...it's a thinner diameter material.

And, just to be even more picky, I'd like to use black...like these posts at Cabela's : Cabela's Post Guide-Ons.

I've googled til I'm blue in the face and all I can find is the complete guide-ons, not just the tubes.

Anybody got any idea / source where these types of tubes can be found?

Thanks!

RR


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jul 20, 2010)

There is a thin walled PVC you can buy. We buy some occasionally for work at out local irrigation supply store. Its probably half the thickness of regular schedule 40 PVC. You can always spray paint it black.


----------



## Brine (Jul 20, 2010)

ask Cabela's


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 20, 2010)

Farm stores, building supply stores, places that sell irrigation equipment, even our Lowe's has it.


----------



## Zum (Jul 20, 2010)

ABS is similar to PVC,it's black.
I think it's just as thick as PVC though.


----------



## malaki (Jul 20, 2010)

mobile homes use the black abs plumbing. might be able to get some used stuff from sombody scrapping one out.


----------



## wis bang (Aug 7, 2010)

They sell a thinner PVC for drain lines, I've seen 4" & 3" @ home depot w/ fittings for making downspouts connect to French drains...check and see if they have it in 2".


----------

